# Music Theory - rhe sequence of required courses for undergraduates



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've noticed a trend here, for composers, mainly those self-teaching, to go first to modal counterpoint as the entry study for theory. -- It has been noted this is / can be a good place to start. 

The dodecaphonic (twelve-tone) technique of the first Viennese school as a ready way to get the principles of harmony, how to build harmonies from a scale, etc. has also been found a very effective starting place for studying theory.

In the middle of the theory history time-line, the old school "Start with Bach Chorales" is also much used.

I'm most curious to hear from those who have or are now studying theory as music majors -- in University or Conservatory -- as to the theory requirements, and the sequence of those studies, and if there are prerequisite theory courses one must have taken prior taking either modal or tonal counterpoint courses.

And of course from all performance majors, and especially any theory / comp majors, "how it worked for you." and if you think another sequence might have done better for you.


----------

